# Angeln bei Dranske



## Hartmut (14. Juli 2001)

Hallo alle mit einander!
Nun muß ich mich auch mal wieder melden.Nach einem kurzen Krankenhausaufenthalt war ich vom 05.07. zum 08.07.01 erstmals bei Dranske zum Brandungsangeln. Als ich dort ankam schreckten mich erstmal die Stein, aber was solls. Als es dann endlich dunkel war kamen die Mücken und die ersten Bisse. Wir hatten bis morgens um 02.00 Uhr zwei Schollen ( die hatte Uwe) und dann noch 8 Fische die ich leider nicht kenne. Vom Körper her ein Zwischending von Aal und vielleicht Wels, war gefleckt fast wie ein Katfisch und der größte war 20 cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 .Ansonsten war nichts los, aber warscheinlich war es zu warm und Vollmond hatten wir auch noch. Na im August werden wir es nochmal versuchen.Petri Heil Hartmut


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Juli 2001)

ich denke auch, daß es eine aalmutter bzw. 
eine " pissliese gewesen ist.
die dinger werden meistens an molen und steinkanten gefangen, schmecken meiner ansicht nach am besten geräuchert. 

------------------





 Gruss von der Insel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordlicht


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. Juli 2001)

Hi Hartmut
Es war eine Aalmutter.Früher hatte ich sie sehr häufig in Rerik beim Brandungsangeln gefangen.Heute sind sie aber eher schon selten.Vom Geschmack ist er sehr gut.
In meiner früheren Heimat bin ich häufig auf Aalquappen fischen gegangen.Dieser Fisch ist ähnlich der Aalmutter.Der einzige Unterschied ist,der eine ist im Süßwasser und der andere im Salzwasser beheimatet.
Beide Fische gehören zur Gattung der Dorschartigen.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (14. Juli 2001)

Hey Dorsch,
es gibt noch einen Unterschied ,
die Aalquappe stinkt nicht so doll wie die Aalmutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hartmut es waren Aalmuttern. Ich hoffe Du bist wieder wohlauf. Und gruess mir die anderen, ja.


------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## havkat (15. Juli 2001)

Moin Hartmut! quote:
...schreckten mich erstmal die Stein...




Der Fisch, den Du beschreibst, kann eigentlich nur ´ne Aalmutter gewesen sein.
Bringt lebende Junge zur Welt. Waren früher so häufig, daß sie manchmal schon lästiger Beifang waren. (Wo is´n Dranske?)

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Hummer (15. Juli 2001)

Das werden wohl Aalmuttern gewesen sein. Sah der Fisch so aus? Petri!Hummer


----------



## Hartmut (15. Juli 2001)

Hallo alle miteinander!Habe mir schon fast gedacht das es Aalmuttern sein könnten. Das man die auch noch essen kann hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wir haben alle wieder zurück gesetzt. Haben Allmuttern ein Mindestmaß? Danke für das Bild, Hummer.
Hallo Havkat, Dranske liegt auf der Insel Rügen fast gegenüber vom Dornbusch (Nordspitze der Insel Hiddensee).
Hallo FFT-Webmaster, ja ich bin wieder wohl auf, die Doctores hatten ein Tumor festgestellt aber alles endfernt und Gutartig war erauch noch, habe Deine Grüße heute beim Casting überbracht und soll zurückgrüßen.Petri Heil Hartmut


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Juli 2001)

Hallo Hartmut!
Die Almutter hat in M-V keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß. Allerdings lasse ich sie auch wieder frei wenn ich mal eine fange. Vor 10 Jahren hatten wir sehr viel beim Brandungsangeln am Haken aber seid einigen Jahren sind sie weniger geworden. Allein darum sollte man sie wieder schwimmen lassen speziell im Oktober-Dezember dann sind die Aalmuttern trächtig und haben Ihre Jungen im Bauch. Wie schon erwähnt wurde sind die Aalmuttern lebendgebährend.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Meeresangler01 (15. Juli 2001)

Moinbei den letzten DMV Veranstaltungen wurde die Aalmutter nicht in die Bewertung mit aufgenommen weil die Aalmutter angeblich seit 1 - 2 Jahren ganzjährig geschützt ist. Aber keiner wußte es genau!Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. Juli 2001)

@Meeresangler
Du hast recht,so vor 10Jahren gab es in Rerik sehr häufig Aalmuttern am Hacken@Meeresangler01
Da müsste man doch mal genauer nachfragen
Vieleicht bekommen wir hier im Board ja schon die richtige Antwort.
Ich habe,wenn ich mal eine in den letzten Jahren gefangen habe, sie genau wie der Meeresangler wieder in&acute;s nasse Element zurückgesetzt.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. Juli 2001)

Moin ,Stimmt die AAlmuttern waren ganzjaehrig geschuetzt.Allerdings war es ein Deutsch - Daenisches Abkommen, Flensburger Förde .Es wurde jedoch schon wieder aufgehoben, allerdings finde ich sollten wir Angler auch mal "ueber" dem Gesetz stehen und Schonzeiten einhalten wo keine gemacht worden sind. Viele Sesselpuper machen die Gesetzt so wie es von anderen Stellen verlangt wird. Ich glaube wir sind an erster Stelle, und wenn Angler sagen die Aalmutter sollte ,dann sollten wir auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 diese Schonen. Egal ob es erlaubt waere sie mitzunehmen. Oder ?


------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler01 (16. Juli 2001)

Ich glaube auch das wir die Aalmutter ruhig mal ein paar Jahre schonen sollten um so den Bestand wieder etwas auf Vordermann zu bringen. Es gibt schließlich noch genug andere Fischarten in der Ostsee die man noch bedenkenlos mitnehmen kann.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Juli 2001)

So sehe ich das auch Meeresangler01

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Hartmut (17. Juli 2001)

Hallo !
Als ich von Dorsch1 las das die Aalmuttern schmecken hab ich schon gedacht ,Mensch hätst&acute;s mal mitgenommen aber nun bin ich zufrieden das wir die Aalmuttern wieder zurückgesetzt haben. Werde auch weiter so verfahren.Petri HeilHartmut


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (21. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Hallo, vielleicht lässt sich der Thread ja wiederbeleben. Ich bin Ende Oktober für ein paar Tage in Dranske und möchte mit meinem Sohn in die Brandung. Einige Infos gibt es ja im Netz. Ich würde die Brandungsruten mit Wattis, Seeringlern und Tobis (für Steinbutt...?) bestücken. Wer kennt die Strände um Dranske und kan mir etwas zur Köderwahl, bzw. guten oder schlechten (Hängergefahr) Strandabschnitten sagen? Bei google Maps sieht es so aus, als gebe es vor einigen Abschnitten Steinaufschüttungen in ca. 50 m zum Ufer, ist das so? Beste Grüße, Micha


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (21. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Vielen Dank. Klingt ja erst mal nicht so berauschend. Auto ist zwar vorhanden, eigentlich wollte ich aber von der Ferienwohnung zum Strand laufen. Das heißt, dass ich dann nördlich der Wellenbrecher, also da wo Hängergefahr ist, wäre. Na mal schauen... Weiter südlich in den Buhnenfeldern sollte es doch Ende Oktober mit Kraut und Aalmuttern gehen, oder? Zu welcher Jahreszeit warst du dort? Gruß, Micha


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Es wird Liveberichte aus der Brandung geben . Wie kommt man aber in Kreptitz am besten mit dem Auto nah an den Strand und dann die Steilküste runter? Wir hatten uns nämlich extra gegen ein Ferienhaus dort entschieden, weil man wohl 20 min bis zu einem Strandaufgang laufen muss.


----------



## buttweisser (22. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Ich war vor paar Jahren im Oktober mal für 2 Brandungsnächte in Mövenort. Butt gabs keinen, aber die Dorsche haben mich zum Schwitzen gebracht. Von Untermaßig bis ca. 50cm. Die Ruten waren nur krumm.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Dann nochmals Danke! Ich werde Dranske östlich der Wellenbrecher probieren und dann auch mal in Kreptitz vorbeischauen. Gruß, Micha


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Ahoi, Dranske gestern =0. Bedingungen heute : WNW 5 bis 6 und 40 cm Niedrigwasser. Wo kann man es da probieren? Wathose liegt leider zu Hause. Gruß, Micha


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Hallo, hier mein kurzer Bericht von Kreptitz. Freitag, bei Wind WNW 7-8, Niedrigwasser und starker Brandung sowie Strömung war es grenzwertig, hat aber richtig viel Spaß gemacht. In 6 Stunden "nur" 3 Dorsche zwischen 44 und 47, die dafür stramm und gut genährt. Da das Dreibein nicht umgekippt ist und das Kraut beherrschbar war, war es eine richtig schöne Nacht mit den Naturgewalten. Am Samsatg war dann etwas weniger Wind, dafür stärkere Brandung und anfangs Hochwasser. In 4 Stunden 2 Dorsche, einer aus der Kategorie des Vorabends und ein richtig fetter 54er! Die Ausbeute war zwar insgesamt überschaubar, ich komme aber wieder, da mir das Revier unheimlich gut gefallen hat! Ahoi aus Berlin, Micha


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Ach ja, im November gehts mit einem Kumpel nach Rügen. Entweder gönnen wir uns Binz oder Selin. Wie steht es um die Erfolgsaussichten von den Seebrücken?


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Naja, die erste Nacht wollen wir schon in Kreptitz verbringen ☺. Samstag vielleicht mit Boot von Glowe aus versuchen. Danach aber Wellness und Bierchen trinken.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Auf der Mole in Sassnit zu wurde eine 50iger Flunder gefangen. Ob es sich dort auch tagsüber lohnt?


----------



## F.Fritz (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln bei Dranske*

Die Region passt, Thread ist schon was älter. Sorry (recycelt)!

Kurzfristig bin ich vom 8.-11.7. oben bei Dranske/Wiek. 

Wie läuft grad Brandungsangeln im Bereich Dranske bis Schaabe? 
In der Zeit leichter auflandiger Wind in Dranske WSW, hab ich gelesen.


|waveyanke! Gruß F.Fritz


----------

